
NASA Reveals ‘Breathtaking’ Selfie from Mars That Is Unlike Any Before - etxm
https://www.independent.co.uk/life-style/gadgets-and-tech/news/nasa-mars-curiosity-selfie-photo-image-rover-picture-space-a9171081.html
======
etxm
[https://www.jpl.nasa.gov/news/news.php?feature=7525](https://www.jpl.nasa.gov/news/news.php?feature=7525)

Sorry, should have linked to JPLs site, much less intense than the chaos that
is the Independent.

